# Uq Herpetological Society Seminar



## baker (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello all, 

The next seminar of the UQ herpetological seminar series will be on Wednesday the 3rd of May. For this seminar we have Dr Scott Hocknall from the Queensland museum coming to talk about the paleoherpetological record of Australia. During his talk, Scott will take us back through 100 million years discussing some iconic and not so iconic species, ranging from frogs and lizards, to crocs and turtles with a couple dinosaurs thrown in for good measure. It is shaping up to be an extremely interesting talk, and certainly not one to miss. This talk is free for anybody who wishes to attend, you do not have to be a society member or UQ student. 
Light refreshments will be available from 7 pm with the talk starting beginning 7:30 pm in room 3.146 of the Qld Bioscience precient at the St Lucia campus of the University of Queensland. For further information on the talk or where it is feel free to visit our website linked below, or message me.http://uqherpsociety.weebly.com/events.html

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## nick_75 (Apr 24, 2017)

Looking forward to hearing about Megalania and hopefully W. naracoortensis and L. dubudingala.


----------



## baker (May 1, 2017)

Can probably nearly guarantee _Megalania_ for you, I'm sure if his got time he'll get around to the other two. 
Just a reminder that Wednesday's quickly approaching and this is certainly not a talk to miss. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Scutellatus (May 3, 2017)

My kids and I thorougly enjoyed the talk given by Scott Hocknull. Very informative and also slighty humorous at times. He doesn't like mammals very much unless they are carnivorous like the Ghost Bat.
I can't wait for the next one Baker.


----------



## baker (May 4, 2017)

That's great to hear that both yourself and your kids enjoyed the talk, it was certainly an excellent talk. 

The next seminar at the end of this month is looking like it'll be another ripper of a talk. We have Steve Wilson coming in to talk about reptile behaviour and his experiences travelling the world. More details are to come once we finalise all the details. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Scutellatus (May 4, 2017)

That sounds awesome Cameron. Do you know whether he will have any of his books with him for sale?


----------

